# any one remeber this ESPN show from back in the day?



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2006)

Flex magazine workouts


lol....what is up with Boyer Coe's hair?  it doesn't move!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2006)

lol....I love how boyer coe does sloppy reps and then gets done and starts preaching about form.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 20, 2006)

gay

1) momentum
2) belt
3) gloves
4) know it all

Boyer has a wig for christ sake. He looks like a fool.


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> lol....I love how boyer coe does sloppy reps and then gets done and starts preaching about form.



lawl, yeah I was just going to say that. Gotta love the beats they play in the background.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

I remember those...I used to watch those religiously!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Why is Boyer wearing a bicycle helmet?


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2006)

Great show, have to love Boyer Co....55 and in better shape than 99.9% of all men on earth.


----------



## Ralph P Morrico (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah I watched those back in highschool, it was the only way I could ever figure out how to do exercises... the magazines would always show a "begin" and "end" position and there were like 200 ways to get from point A to point B. In fact, that was almost all I'd ever watch ESPN for


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 27, 2006)

when year was this on? don't remember it


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2006)

I was just thinking Boyer sure does have horrible form!


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

Watching that show a couple of times got me interested in training! I wish they still had that show running... The few times I caught it Lee Haney and Boyer were on.


----------



## fufu (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IdvPE3D40M&mode=related&search=


----------



## Mags (Oct 13, 2006)

Zane, although admittedly older, is still just too small. He was too small when competing and he's still too small now. He looks likeone of the old guys from my gym. Funny to see Levrone and Ray doing light weight on the leg press too.


----------



## fufu (Oct 13, 2006)

Levrone was a beast in that video. Huge huge legs. It was funny when he set the pins on the hamstring machine like 10 settings higher after Zane.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 13, 2006)

I see no reason for Zane to be in that video.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I see no reason for Zane to be in that video.



yea, he looks really out of place.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I see no reason for Zane to be in that video.


I do. Zane won the Mr. Olympia title 3 times, they haven't won it once between them (although I'm a fan of Kevin). Yeah, Levrone and Ray blow him away with the weights, but since when are BB'ers concerned about strength? Sure he looks small, what 25 years after the fact. Those guys are much more educated about steroid, GH, and insulin use. Zane only did steroids to cut, and he is largely credited for making the 'cut and aesthetic' a requirement in bodybuilding. Bodybuilders now look like f*ing cartoons.

Show him some respect.

View attachment 23264View attachment 23265


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2006)

Remember the 'vacuum pose'?  The Zane pic is a great example. Today's bodybuilders have that protruding "GH gut".  Which do you find more appealing?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 14, 2006)

I would see a point for Zane being in that video if he were at that Mr. Olympia age and in that Mr. Olympia condition.  He is just an old man in that video.  I thought he was lame in it.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2006)

Zane competed at what, 170lbs?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> Zane competed at what, 170lbs?


Yeah, he never was over 200, that's for sure.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I would see a point for Zane being in that video if he were at that Mr. Olympia age and in that Mr. Olympia condition. He is just an old man in that video. I thought he was lame in it.


I agree with that, but it was the producers who were lame cuz it was their idea  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2006)

Remember Lee Haney's show on ESPN?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 14, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Remember Lee Haney's show on ESPN?



I thought this show became Haney's show?

got a link to it?  I always thought these were the same show, they just had different hosts from season to season.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 14, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Flex magazine workouts
> 
> 
> lol....what is up with Boyer Coe's hair?  it doesn't move!




Whats up with Shaun's purple striped hotskins - 

I was next to Lenda in the chow line at the Hotel Restaurant 
a couple weeks ago...

Shes all slim and sexy


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I thought this show became Haney's show?
> 
> got a link to it? I always thought these were the same show, they just had different hosts from season to season.


Lee's show was called "Lee Haney's Championship Workout" and it came on in 1990.  This was around the time I first started working out and I watched this show religiously.  It came on Sunday mornings at 8:30 AM.   The one that Boyer Coe, Shawn Ray, Lenda Murray hosted was "Flex Magazine Workout", and it was on every day. Highbar Productions produced both shows along with Bodyshaping.

http://www.bodyshaping.com/company/videotour1.htm


----------



## P-funk (Oct 15, 2006)

oh yea, body shaping....lol


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2006)

Chest

Triceps

Back

Hahaha, these are so great.


----------

